# tegu with issues!?



## jmulley6 (Aug 6, 2011)

3 days ago I found a male red that I couldn't pass up.
but the poor guy seems to have some issues, here is how I found him.
He was in "solitary confinement" which was in a snake draw at room temp with no light/ uv or humidity. I asked about his feeding, they said ground turkey or a mouse every other day..
they said the had had him there for a while and that someone had dropped him off. so I'm not sure who is responsible for his condition.
Some issues..

what I thought was a scar was a dirty crusted over wound
his skin is dry and cracked/ crusty
tip of his tail is regenerating 
surprisingly he is a sweet heart and tame will already come to me and cuddle only had him 3 days!
I want to reverse his condition if possible, he is just under 3 feet so still not full grown.

I have been giving him long soaks in the tub.
cleaned out that nasty crusty wound and treated it.
trying to loosen dead old skin with mineral oil
a better diet with supplements!
fruit!(all I had in the house right now is apple sauce, orange and craisins.)
I have heard that reds need fruits to shed properly? is this true?
by the looks of it he has had ongoing bad care 
any input/tips would be helpful! 

pics in order:
1.him in "solitary confinement"
2.wound on his back
3.cleaning it
4.after
5the sices of scab and wood shavings that got in it 
6.eating food 
7.he loves apple sauce 
8.day 3, him and my black and white napping


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 6, 2011)

_They need more fruit than other tegus. For future reference if you haven't already,.. quarantine new pets before introducing them to yours. There's no telling what it's been fed, carrying or exposed to no matter where you got it from. Especially with reptiles since they usually don't show signs that somethings going on until its serious and or too late. I would have also had a fecal done on him.

Keep doing what you're doing with the soar and in time they'll heal. He may always have a little visible scaring from the looks of that,.. but not much. On your next shopping trip definitely add some extra fruit to the basket,.. fish and or seafood helps as well. 

He's a little skinny,..  but that will change quick when fed properly. Unless you plan on breeding,.. I would separate them as soon as possible. Other than that congratulations on the new addition._


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes fruits is a very big part on reds. I forgot what fruits but some fruits contain more hydrate him more for a better shed. 

That's sad :/ I'm happy that you got him he seems to be doing fine and your doing great.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 6, 2011)

_:dodgy: I feel like I've seen that first pic before_


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 6, 2011)

i thought boby said fruits DO NOTHING to help shed skin? he said only the cod oil cus of the vitiam it contains not sure with one it is in i thought he said no fruit is high enough to help him shedding idk just tryin to help


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 6, 2011)

yup been watching him closely for now no signs of disease 

he was very skinny when I picked him up. 
I really don't like being able to feel spine when I pet him
but he has eaten a ton the past 3 days! so Im sure hell fatten up.

my female skipped her first hibernation, according to a few articles I have read they she will be infertile so I don't think that will be a problem, but if it does happen I guess I'll pick up an incubator.

Ill have to look up what fruits and veggies are good for shedding.
my girl is picky so I usually only can get her to eat blue berries  


Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _:dodgy: I feel like I've seen that first pic before_



you did some where.. I think I posted it last week when I found him. 
I only went in to the reptile store to see if they could better show me the spurs on the male I was still unsure at the time (I was only feeling muscle in my females tail and thinking it was a bulge lol)
and well I saw him and he screamed "buy me I need lovin!!"
so I convinced my boyfriend to me get him as a birthday present 


adam1120 said:


> i thought boby said fruits DO NOTHING to help shed skin? he said only the cod oil cus of the vitiam it contains not sure with one it is in i thought he said no fruit is high enough to help him shedding idk just tryin to help



thanks I'll have to look in to it. and I have some cod liver oil I can give him right now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 6, 2011)

_I think you're missing the point,.. quarantine isn't just for Diseases. But Internal, External parasites, Viruses and Bacteria that can spread and be passed on from physical contact or being in close proximity.

If you quarantine before hand you have less of an issue when something pops up later. Worst case scenario you may end up losing one pet instead of 2 or more. Or only having to treat one,.. instead of putting them together right away and watching to see what happens.

He obviously wasn't kept in the best conditions in the shop or with the previous owner. 

Better safe than sorry is all I'm saying,.. especially when it's something that can easily be prevented._


----------



## Cyric (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with bubblz. Quarantine is definitely important for any new animal being introduced into your home. Especially with an animal coming from a pet shop or ARL, those places are bit more prone to cross contamination than your average keepers home.

Learned that one the hard way when I was a kid, lol. by the age of 9 I was keeping all sorts of critters, and my parents had bought me another green anole for my birthday. I had 3 others in a 75 gallon enclosure, so without thinking I added the new one the same day. 

Turned out the new one had some type of respiratory infection and wasn't showing any outward signs until a few weeks later. Unfortunately my first ever reptile, Conan a 7 year old anole, contracted that respiratory infection and died about 3 weeks later. the other 3 were fine with time, luckily.

It's also important to always wash up between handling and cleaning of enclosures.

Aside from that, congrats on the new gu. Looking at your B&W I think he'll be a fat happy boy in no time. 

Oh, and I saw you were using mineral oil to help with stuck shed. I've actually never heard of that before, but it's a great idea. It may be old hat, but I was out of the loop on husbandry for quite awhile.


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes he is quarantined. that's what I ment by I'm watching him closely lol sorry for not being clear. 
I only introduced them for a few mins to make sure he's not aggressive.
is it possible that the skin issue is a fungus? Or external parasites? 
I'll have to get a close up of a bad piece


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 7, 2011)

It could be parasitic, I'd highly recommend a vet visit and bloodwork done to be safe. Id worry about compatibility later, also watch your other gu, bubblz is right. Especially how he was kept. Otherwise congrats, and hopefully all the precautions being voiced are for nothing. He has some beautiful color.


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

What are you using to treat the wound? Keep the humidity up around 70-80% to help with the skin/shedding issues.


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 7, 2011)

after soaking and debriding I washed his skin and the wound with Betadine the applied a triple antibiotic ointment and covered it with a band aid so mulch doesn't get in it 
the humidity in his tank is 75% right now and he gets long soaks daily


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

While fruits may not directly help with shedding, they will help with hydration which aids in shedding.


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 7, 2011)

That's what I figured. Its only day 4 and he's looking better already especially the wound its closing up nicely now that all the gunk is out of it.


----------



## tora (Aug 8, 2011)

You should look into products made to help shed come off, I have two. One is in a bigger bottle and goes right into the bath water, the other is a spray that works wonders. After a few days of using the spray on my tegu, who had shed stuck on her for months when she slowed down, the shed came off within a week. She still has a bit on her tail but their tails always shed last. Before I bought the stuff I was soaking her every day with no success.


----------



## BSM (Aug 8, 2011)

very sad, it still amazing how people treat living creatures. Hopefully he will make a nice recovering in your hands, takes pics in a few weeks plus his weight = what a good home can due


----------



## nawtytegu (Aug 8, 2011)

katoeLAZARO said:


> Yes fruits is a very big part on reds. I forgot what fruits but some fruits contain more hydrate him more for a better shed.
> 
> That's sad :/ I'm happy that you got him he seems to be doing fine and your doing great.





I don't really no how to work this site but I've Ben having little white bugs in my bedding I was using jungle mix. I switched it with a fresh bed thn I thought to use a bag of cypress mulch I had and I lookd threw it an saw them again!! Y r they evry ware?


----------

